# Uh Oh, I Think I Want Another Muzzy!



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.muzzle-loaders.com/pistols/cva/optima/pp221sm.php

I came across this a while back and can't seem to get it out of my mind! I have a CVA Optima muzzy rifle already and it shoots very well, so I'm assuming the pistol version would be pretty accurate as well. I'm out in Virginia now and hunt out of tree stands, so my shots are limited to about 40-50 yards (The doe I shot in November was only 7 yards from the tree I happened to be in).

Has anyone shot any black powder pistols before or hunted with them?

This just seems like it would add a little more challenge to the hunt and would be a blast!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I've seen those and want one to play with. Seems like Utah has a barrel length restriction which makes these illegal to hunt with. Not sure if Virginia would have similar regulations.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

kstorrs said:


> I've seen those and want one to play with. Seems like Utah has a barrel length restriction which makes these illegal to hunt with. Not sure if Virginia would have similar regulations.


Just checked the UT regs - you're right, barrel length must be 18 inches or longer. I've seen the Optima pistol at Bass Pro here in VA, so I'm assuming they are legal to hunt with here. The VA muzzy regs aren't too stringent either...

Now if I can convince the wife!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I feel what you're laying down, however...

http://muzzle-loaders.com/pistols/traditions/traditions-trapper-pistol-flintlock-P1090.php

This little beauty could be shot AND mounted over your fireplace for about the same price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I almost bought one of those years back when they were only $129 ... really wish I had.


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

fishreaper said:


> I feel what you're laying down, however...
> 
> http://muzzle-loaders.com/pistols/traditions/traditions-trapper-pistol-flintlock-P1090.php
> 
> This little beauty could be shot AND mounted over your fireplace for about the same price.


Now that's a muzzy pistol! I would like to try out a more traditional muzzy sometime.


----------



## barnlek (Jul 30, 2015)

I am thinking of getting a muzzle loader shotgun.
Any ideas I probably don't want to spend anymore than say $600.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

barnlek said:


> I am thinking of getting a muzzle loader shotgun.
> Any ideas I probably don't want to spend anymore than say $600.


http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/494/1

There are a couple here you might look at. If you were looking for a flint lock, you could always look into a smooth bore. Best probably between .62 and .75 caliber.

If you really wanted, Track of the wolf offers a variety of kits. In fact, I'm in the process of setting aside enough money to get everything in order for a Christian Springs transitional longrifle.


----------

